# IQ



## IQ (Mar 20, 2007)

Have this thing of making overly happy faces for photos in the last year.


----------



## imfromtheburgh (Mar 5, 2010)

IQ said:


> Have this thing of making overly happy faces for photos in the last year.


it seems like your living pretty good with this shit i have yet to get to that point yet


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

Well he could post less exuberant pictures, I'm sure. But..why. And you'll get there in good time.


----------

